# New toy ;)



## CodyS (Sep 8, 2013)

A picture paints a thousand words 

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/Album%202/null_zps0b5cd498.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 8, 2013)

hey check that out, i think your motor is crooked!! :)


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 8, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> hey check that out, i think your motor is crooked!! :)



I think they all tilt like that "down under". :rofl2:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice toy. Love it.


----------



## CodyS (Sep 8, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > hey check that out, i think your motor is crooked!! :)
> ...



Yeah we are all a little bit kinky like that down here :irishjig:

Thanks kenbo


----------

